# Brian Ferneyhough as a teacher



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

So today I had drinks with someone who is pretty much Brian Ferneyhough's final student (he is completing his PhD at the moment) before he retires from teaching completely. I'm not sure if Ferneyhough is retiring from composition as well, but I sure hope he doesn't.

I didn't really get to ask him about what Ferneyhough is like as a teacher, but I inferred from his response when I initially mentioned Ferneyhough that there is something of a sense of being overshadowed a little by one of the most well known composers in the contemporary music scene........

But yeah, Ferneyhough is retiring, so that's news! 

Does anyone have any knowledge of composers who have studied with Ferneyhough or even knows anything about what it's like to have him as a composition teacher? What are your thoughts on the kinds of music and ideas in music that have been explored by Ferneyhough's students?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

“Between 1987 and 1999 Ferneyhouse was Professor of Music at the University of California, San Diego. His graduate students at UCSD included composers Chaya Czernowin and Mark Applebaum, among many others.” I would contact them.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope he enjoys his retirement.


----------

